# Alt Lock?



## Xyzguy (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an extremely annoying issue while playing a game. The game requires a lot of buttons being pressed repeatedly as well as held down. With this, I end up pressing the alt key, ctrl key, shift key, and other common shortcut keys like these a lot (holding them down and pressing them repeatedly, and in combinations with eachother). I DO have sticky keys TOTALLY disabled, and have eliminated this possibility completely. The issue is this: it seems as if I somehow activate some sort of alt lock, whereas it's like the alt key is being held down. The only way I've countered this when it happens is to press some random keys and it'll eventually stop. It's easy to stop with that method but still majorly annoying.

So for example while this "alt lock" seems to be activated; if I'm on the desktop and click an icon, it wont run the program but instead it will just bring up the icon/program info as if I held down Alt and pressed the icon. If I'm in a window and press 'D' it will go out to the desktop, if I press 'E' it will bring up my computer, if I press 'T', it will show the preview of the game in the little preview tab window thing on the tab menu at the bottom of the screen.

I've researched this over and over and it all turns up useless, if it even has anything to DO with what I'm asking, so here I am. Anyways...
*Help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.*

*Edit:* This seems to be more of a Vista problem because my brother is running the same game on Windows XP and has absolutely no issues with this. Also, I've tried multiple keyboards and it does the same thing on my computer.


----------



## Mynaras (Mar 1, 2009)

Does this happen with both alt keys or only one?


----------



## Xyzguy (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm only using the left alt key when it happens.


----------



## mdmowry (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm experiencing the same problems - running Vista64 under bootcamp on a MacPro. Many of the programs I use require the Alt, Ctrl, and Shift keys to be used for navigation and modifiers, and when everything starts behaving really screwy, it's very aggravating. Anyhow, I just found out what causes this - hitting the ALT key three times (3x) in a row seems to lock it on, until I hit it 3x in a row again to unlock it. My accessibility options are completely disabled under the control panel, and I'm now going to research if there are other things I need to be looking for. It's been immensely frustrating over the last month or so I've seen it happen, and it's nice to know how to fix it. 

Vista sucks. :upset:


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try disabling Mousekeys...it's another accessibility option, similar to sticky keys. I also found another post that suggested turning on Caps Lock (???), so give those a try and see if it helps.


----------



## bdog720 (Dec 12, 2009)

if u go into the sticky keys setup and scroll down
theres and option that says "Lock modifier keys when pressed twice in a row"
disable it and "alt lock" will disappear!!!:grin:


----------

